# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم Smart-Clip2 تحديثات :  Smart-Clip2 Software v1.06.05 released. Support for Huawei S7-3xx series on Qcom Hexa

## mohamed73

الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   *Smart-Clip2 Software v1.06.05 is out!*  *Android ADB Tab:*  1. Added *World’s first* unlock support for the following *Huawei* tablets on *Qualcomm Hexagon*:  *♦ Mediapad S7-301u
♦ Mediapad S7-302u
♦ Mediapad S7-303u
♦ Mediapad S7-312u*  *Please read الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] before unlocking.*   *Qualcomm platform update:*  1. Fast Direct Unlock / Repair IMEI 
firmware database has been updated with the following versions:   *♦ Amoi WP-S1:* WP-S1_V28.0_AT *♦ BLU D170:* Q106_R16_BLU_VIVO_0.0.2_S0514 *♦ Bitel B8401:* 76XXU-UDMCKOLYM-11452303T06 *♦ ORANGE UK RIO II:* ORG_UK_P671A80V1.0.0B22-S *♦ S&#237;ragon SP-5100:* 8X25-SSNSKOLYM-10145451 *♦ ZTE Z433:* ZIG_AM_P671A92V1.0.0B10-S   *MTK platform update:*  1. The following models have been added to the list of supported devices:  *♦ Bmobile AX660* (MT6572) *♦ Nyx Fly 2* (MT65XX) *♦ ZTE Kis Flex* (MT6575)  
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

